# San Isidro inicia puesta en valor de residencial Santa Cruz y Av Belén



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este jueves 25 de mayo se inician las obras de puesta en valor de la Residencial Santa Cruz y la avenida Belén. Los trabajos principales se centrarán en el pintado de los 22 edificios de la Residencial, lo cual hace un total de 69,041.80 metros cuadrados, que lucirán una nueva cara, con colores blancos combinados con verde.

Como se recuerda, éste es uno de los primeros complejos multifamiliares de la ciudad de Lima, construido durante el primer gobierno del Arquitecto Fernando Belaunde. 

Adicionalmente, se ha proyectado la creación de una especie de boulevard en la avenida Belén, sin afectar ni recortar la calzada, aprovechando al máximo el espacio de las veredas por medio de la siembra de aproximadamente 30 árboles y la instalación de adoquinado color rojo en el piso y de color negro en las vías de entrada al complejo habitacional.

Sin embargo, la obra de mayor envergadura será la demolición del tanque de agua ubicado al costado de la Huaca Santa Cruz, el cual se encuentra vacío e inoperativo desde el día de su construcción.

Esta última medida permitirá la puesta en valor de la Huaca, la cual sería iluminada en un futuro, de acuerdo a las autorizaciones y coordinaciones con el Instituto Nacional de Cultura. 

Este proyecto, que se espera concluya en los próximos 90 días, permitirá mejorar el ornato de la zona, mantener en buenas condiciones la fachada de los edificios de la Residencial, revalorizando las propiedades y mejorando el nivel urbanístico del lugar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenisima noticia! Ya habia leido en alguna parte sobre la remodelación de este complejo habitacional. Sin duda San Isidro es lo maximo!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y eso por donde queda?


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Que bueno que vayan a remodelar esa residencial, ya que desentona bastante con los edificios que estan frente al golf.


----------

